# Deputy Jerry Ortiz



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

L.A. County deputy shot investigating street gang

HAWAIIAN GARDENS, Calif.— A sheriff’s deputy who had gone to work early to get a jump on a street gang investigation was shot to death as he interviewed people, authorities said. 

Deputy Jerry Ortiz, 35, had just knocked on a door Friday and was interviewing a woman who lived there when he was shot in the head at point blank range, said Undersheriff Larry Waldie. 

Suspected gunman Jose Luiz Orozco, 27, was arrested late Friday, said sheriff’s Sgt. Don Manumaleuna. Photos released by authorities showed Orozco with a shaved head and devil’s horns tattooed onto his forehead. Police said Orozco was on parole on a conviction for attempted murder in a separate case.


----------

